# Puffy face



## Ruthiebaby88 (Jul 29, 2010)

During role call (feeding time) noticed one of the fish wasn't eating and her face is all puffy - I think she may be breathing hard? Otherwise doesn't look pale, tummy looks ok - what do you think it is? Looks like egg tube hanging out a little.

I would think she is holding - but it's not just under her jaw -her whole face looks puffy and swollen


----------



## Ruthiebaby88 (Jul 29, 2010)

After skimming the library - I'm thinking it's maybe glossatella or columnaris?

The water quality hasn't been up to par lately as I've been working a lot - but everyone else seems so happy and active! Also my roomies have gotten more into feeding them when I'm at work - I thought they looked skinny.

She swims around lazily but hides part of the time.

I'm wondering whether I should immediately set up a hospital tank or whether I am being too aggressive - I won't be able to buy medicines the next couple days since I'll be working 13hr shifts (should be going to bed now).

I've never set up a hospital tank before - I don't have a spare filter.

I wonder whether the shock wouldn't be worse for her - would it be better to just do a big water change to the whole tank.

For most things it says to increase the water temperature and add salt - but for Columnaris I see it says to turn Down the temperature to 76

It's a 55 gallon w/ 25 half grown fish -- electric yellow, pseudotropheus socolofi, pseudotropheus elongatus, cat fish, pleco

Most things say to add salt - but then 1 article in the library says that is for everything Except for african cichlids?

I am confused.

Thanks...


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

picture


----------



## Ruthiebaby88 (Jul 29, 2010)

Sorry - - I put him in a hospital tank - no heater or air stone! Will have to try to make it to pet store after work tomorrow - have to go to bed now

will try for picture later

face looked puffy - lips stretched - gills puffy - -breathing a little harder than other fish - no white patches or necrotic looking stuff or lesions - not eating - hiding sometimes but not all the time


----------



## Ruthiebaby88 (Jul 29, 2010)

well had to stay late at work - got home and tested water - quality much better today

fish looks the same as yesterday - temp in tank is 72! wasn't able to get off work before the pet store closed so still no heater or air stone for the hospital tank.

puffy head disease remains a mystery!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Maybe put her back in the main tank so she has heat and filtration. 

Since she is now used to 72 degrees make sure you float her first so she can warm up gradually.

Before you do take a peek in her mouth and see if there are eggs in there.


----------



## Ruthiebaby88 (Jul 29, 2010)

Turned out to be pregnant - just hadn't seen much of that yet


----------

